# Abnormal Behavior



## Country_Girl (Aug 9, 2010)

My hedgehog is 1.5 years old, lately he is not acting his usual self! He completely abandoned his favorite hut that he always sleeps in and his spot under his wheel as well! He doesnt seem to enjoy his toys or blankets at all during the last two weeks either! 
I just find it strange he had the same routine, and played with the same toys and slept in his favorite spots constantly! Is there something that could trigger this change or is it normal and I shoud stop worrying?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you had him the whole 1.5 years or have you gotten him recently? Reason I ask is sometimes after they get settled in to a new home there behavior will change, he may be more confident and decide he's going to sleep more in the open. 
Is he eating good, wheeling, and using the bathroom good? Has his weight changed at all? What is the temperature in his cage? These are all things that may give clues also. If he has a decreased appetite, activity levels down and/or different bathroom issues I would take him to the vet to be checked out cause it could be the sign of something more serious.

Hope its just an easy solution like he likes the new spot to nap in


----------



## Country_Girl (Aug 9, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Have you had him the whole 1.5 years or have you gotten him recently? Reason I ask is sometimes after they get settled in to a new home there behavior will change, he may be more confident and decide he's going to sleep more in the open.
> Is he eating good, wheeling, and using the bathroom good? Has his weight changed at all? What is the temperature in his cage? These are all things that may give clues also. If he has a decreased appetite, activity levels down and/or different bathroom issues I would take him to the vet to be checked out cause it could be the sign of something more serious.
> 
> Hope its just an easy solution like he likes the new spot to nap in


I have had him since he was 4 months old, he still is eating tonnes, drinking lots, wheeling like a maniac, his cage temperature is 75! Nothing has really changed! Thats why I was worried more than anything!


----------



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello guys! My hedgie doesn't wheel!!! He have had his wheel for almost 5 months and he never ever use it! Is this normal in some hedgies or should i worry?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

alexjones18 said:


> Hello guys! My hedgie doesn't wheel!!! He have had his wheel for almost 5 months and he never ever use it! Is this normal in some hedgies or should i worry?
> Thanks for your help!


What kind of wheel is it?


----------



## alexjones18 (Sep 2, 2010)

It is a 12" wheel


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What type of wheel? Wire mesh, bucket, Silent Spinner, etc?

The more specific you can be, the more awesome info you'll get.


----------

